# J3490, j3590



## shobhit.malik (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi all, can you please assist me with medicare fee schedule for CPT J3490(Avastin inj.) and fee schedule for BCBS(colorado) for CPT-J3590(Avastin inj.).

Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Jan 29, 2016)

Your contracted rates are confidential so you should be contacting blue cross to see how much the contracted rate is.

For Quarterly Medicare Drug rate (ASP+ 6%) you can go here: https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medica...s/McrPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/2016ASPFiles.html


----------

